# Success Story/Andro Gel



## redrider67 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been on the Andro Gel pump for 6 weeks and have noticed drastic changes within my life!

After a motorcycle crash in 6-2008 crash noticed I was not feeling the same way I did before, after finally healing I started working out again December 2008.

I had been going to the gym for about 5 months with limited success, lost about 10 pounds and 2 inches off of my waist in the first 3 months then everything came to a stop! Nothing changed increased my workouts changed my diet and still nothing.

Finally went to my doctor for my check up and yearly physical and have my blood work again. I have a good relationship with my doctor he's also a fellow motorcycle rider!

He told me I was fine except for my cholesterol levels were a little high so he put me on Zocor and told me to exercise more, I kind of laughed and told him I had been going to the gym for 5 months. After a few more questions he ended up running the Low T test and my levels came in at 150!

Initially when I first started working out in 12-2008 weighed in at 204, I'm 5'10" before Andro Gel my weight was 194 where I had stayed for 2 months!

So in the 6 weeks of being on the Andro Gel I'm currently at 181 have lost 5 inches off of my waist and a total of 12.5 inches off the other areas, chest, arms, legs the good news is also dropped 5%BMI!  I also sleep better, have more energy, concentration levels are back just my whole life is better now.

Since my weight is down I'm going to start adding some bulk to my physique now, and hope to find a lot of help on this forum. 

I'm on 5 pumps a day, and I can tell you even with my insurance this stuff is EXPENSIVE! 

Sorry for the long post!

Mike


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there Mike

Get your doc to switch you to test cyp injections - it's more cost effective for men. I'm on test cream for HRT, and it's fine for me, but I'm female, and we don't need very much.

Another option to investigate is to get a compounding pharmacy to prepare it for you, instead of purchasing Androgel. If you do this, look into transdermal cyp or prop - the one I have isn't an ester, but I'm going to ask for an ester for the next batch to ensure a more even level - and to keep bioavailable test away from the 5-alpha reductase that resides near the hair follicles.


----------



## redrider67 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, almost would be afraid to switch with the results I'm getting and the way I feel! 

Good news is pharmacy messed up my order, normally go thru 2 bottles per month. Picked up my order a few weeks ago and they gave me 8 bottles plus 4 refills before October 2009. In theory if I get all 4 scripts filled before October I would be about 22 bottles ahead

So I will have more than enough, going back to my doc the end of this month to get tested again. My trainer at the gym thinks he will up my dose per day.

It's expensive, but I don't mind paying. The way that I feel now would pay a $1,000 per month for it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

is it possible to make a test-e transdermal out of 500mg a week?


----------



## Built (Jun 6, 2009)

Yep. Expect to get about 10% of it through the skin - so 50mg.


----------



## redrider67 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't even know what that means. Friends of mine keep telling me I should use more of the Andro Gel everyday. I'm going to stick with the 5 pumps per day until I get blood tested again.




juggernaut said:


> is it possible to make a test-e transdermal out of 500mg a week?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

Built said:


> Yep. Expect to get about 10% of it through the skin - so 50mg.


thats it??


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2009)

That's in Androgel's published pharmacokinetic data.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2009)

I disagree on switching to injections, when you inject bi-weekly you spike your T levels  unnaturally and then they go back down below normal until your next injection, its not natural to your body, your hormones will always be out of whack, using a transdermal is much more natural to the body, your levels will remain much more constant.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm all considered my 2 cents 

If possible try and see if you can get shots and if so debate price for the vials and you shoot it at home vs doc shooting it weekly. Bi-weekly I feel is crap since your test levels are much more constant with weekly shots and if it works or cheaper then the gel its a plus if not stick to gel if you wish. 

If it were me I'd take 200mg a week but that's me


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2009)

My friends who have used HRT both by transdermal and by injection prefer injections - test cyp shot twice a week. 

Shot every two weeks would be miserable, but twice a week is nice and level. 

To get the equivalent of 200mg test cyp by transdermal would mean smearing on a LOT of androgel!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not getting the idea behind the androgel. Does it or doesnt it work as intended, and if so, what kind of gains are expected?


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2009)

It works - I am on compounded transdermal test, and it works. 

Published pharmacokinetic data suggest 10% of the topical becomes systemic: Androgel (Testosterone Gel) Drug Information: Uses, Side Effects, Drug Interactions and Warnings at RxList



			
				AndroGel® said:
			
		

> AndroGel (testosterone gel) 1% is a clear, colorless hydroalcoholic gel containing 1% testosterone. Topical administration of AndroGel 5 g, 7.5 g, or 10 g contains 50 mg, 75 mg, or 100 mg of testosterone, respectively, is to be applied daily to the skin's surface. Approximately 10% of the applied testosterone dose is absorbed across skin of average permeability during a 24-hour period.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2009)

Built said:


> My friends who have used HRT both by transdermal and by injection prefer injections - test cyp shot twice a week.
> 
> Shot every two weeks would be miserable, but twice a week is nice and level.
> 
> To get the equivalent of 200mg test cyp by transdermal would mean smearing on a LOT of androgel!



I agree 2 shots per week would work great, but that would get old fast.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

My  60-year old buddy who's on it takes two shots a week, 75mg each and he's fine with it.


----------



## redrider67 (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't mind needles, just don't like to change things that are working for me. To me the money I have to spend for Andro Gel does not matter.

If I 'm taking 5 pumps per day, what is the most I could use per day and be safe? My T levels were 150 before starting Andro Gel!

I've been using 5 pumps per day for 7 weeks, since then lost 13 pounds, almost 12 inches, dropped 5% BMI.

My wife says I'm to skinny now, so going to add some bulk. 




Built said:


> My  60-year old buddy who's on it takes two shots a week, 75mg each and he's fine with it.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2009)

The most you could use and be safe? Well, 5 pumps a day are giving you 1.25g per pump x 5 pumps = 6250mg of gel, delivering 62.5mg of test to the skin and thus 6.25mg gets through, according to androgel's data.

6.25mg per day x 7 days a week = 43.75mg test per week.

Sounds kinda low. Have you had your blood levels checked? As you take the gel, your boys gradually stop producing what little test you had. This means you'll feel a boost initially, but this will settle down as your own production dials back.


----------



## redrider67 (Jun 8, 2009)

Not since the original test 7 weeks ago, go back at the end of this month to get checked again. 

My levels were fine August 2007, but I had 2 motorcycle crashes at over 100MPH one in 9-2007 and the other in 6-2008.

The only thing that changed in my life in the last 2 years were the crashes, so don't know if that had something to do with my levels dropping from around 550 in 8-2007 to 150 in 5-2009. Thought most of my weight gain and the way I felt was due to my last crash, and not being able to work out due to injuries. After being on the Andro Gel for 7 weeks feel like I'm 30 again and I have been losing weight and inches and gaining lot more definition all over my body.. 

I go to the doctor on a regular basis for yearly physicals to make sure everything is in order.  I will probably stay on my 5 pumps per day until my next blood test in a few weeks and see where I'm at.






Built said:


> The most you could use and be safe? Well, 5 pumps a day are giving you 1.25g per pump x 5 pumps = 6250mg of gel, delivering 62.5mg of test to the skin and thus 6.25mg gets through, according to androgel's
> 6.25mg per day x 7 days a week = 43.75mg test per week.
> 
> Sounds kinda low. Have you had your blood levels checked? As you take the gel, your boys gradually stop producing what little test you had. This means you'll feel a boost initially, but this will settle down as your own production dials back.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I'm not getting the idea behind the androgel. Does it or doesnt it work as intended, and if so, what kind of gains are expected?



I took something similar to this and gained nicely on it but that was my first time taking anything like this, in the long run I wouldn't find it worth it for hrt unless a significant boost in test was found. But in MHO nothing beats injecting 

What other then the fact androgel is working for you would you not try test cyp? I would think especially if wanting to bulk this would be far more efficient in the long run. But all that aside your next blood test will be the deal breaker on how this gel is effecting your test levels. All said and done I'm happy your feeling better and things are looking up regardless.


----------



## redrider67 (Jun 8, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> I took something similar to this and gained nicely on it but that was my first time taking anything like this, in the long run I wouldn't find it worth it for hrt unless a significant boost in test was found. But in MHO nothing beats injecting
> 
> What other then the fact androgel is working for you would you not try test cyp? I would think especially if wanting to bulk this would be far more efficient in the long run. But all that aside your next blood test will be the deal breaker on how this gel is effecting your test levels. All said and done I'm happy your feeling better and things are looking up regardless.



I guess should have made my point don't want to add a lot of bulk still need to fit in my motorcycle leathers and still be able to move around on my bike.

I'm thinking most likely will be on Andro Gel for quite some time, since apparently something happened within the last 2 years to make my levels drop roughly 400 points.

As it is now, I have 6 bottles of Andro and 4 prescriptions for another 32 bottles before October. I roughly use a little over 2 bottles per month so I have more than enough to last me a while. Doctor and pharmacy messed up my prescription so I did not say anything about it. Each prescription only cost me $176 for 8 bottles so it's not like it's a fortune. 

I go back to the doctor on the 26th of this month so I will see where my levels are at and go from there.


----------

